# Amplificador con Transistor Horizontal de TV



## faustostar (Sep 8, 2011)

Saludos,

soy nuevo en foro y quisiera saber si se puede hacer un amplificador de audio usando como amplificadores de audio transistores horizontales de TV, aunque yo lo he probado y funcionan, pero ayer lo estuve usando y tenia problema al reproducir los sonidos graves.

¿Por que esta sucediendo esto?

gracias sy me pudieran ayudar en esto

NOTA: el amplificador que yo use con transistores horizontales está en este sitio: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp100w_mono.php

A bajo volumen no tiene tanta distorsion

ayuda Fogonazo, tupolev, anthony123


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 8, 2011)

Te podría ayudar... pero yo no soy ninguno de los que mencionaste... so sorry!


----------



## faustostar (Sep 8, 2011)

no es eso el asunto es que ellos fueron los unicos que recorde al momento de hacer el tema, claro que cualquiera que tenga el conocimiento a esto me seria de gran ayuda

claro que si puedes,

gracias de antemano


----------



## zopilote (Sep 8, 2011)

No mencionas las matriculas de los transistores horizontales que usaste, por que solo usan los que no tienen resistencias ni diodos en su interior.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

El didos no es ningùn problema, las resistencias si, ya que son trnaistores cuya misiòn especifica es trabajar en Clase "C", y eso los hace pràcticamentes inadecuados para trabajar en Clase AB, como son transistores que trabaja todo/nada no tienen demasiada ganancia.

La topologia que de debe utilzar ya que no queda otra es simetria cuasicomplementaria


----------



## faustostar (Sep 9, 2011)

el que yo estoy utlizando tiene el diodo damper (emisor-colector)o es que seria que se le habra estropeado la resistencia interna del mismo la que esta entre base-emisor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2011)

Alguna vez probé los BU508A o D en alguna salida* chica* de audio clase AB , digamos 20 W , y no suenan taaaaaaaan tan mal.

Pero lo que primero deberías fijarte es el gráfico del SOA - safe opereting area - área de operación segura , ya que si solo lees los datos básicos caerías en un terrible error

Que lindo es leer : 700 V - 5 A - 125 W 

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeroooooooooo SOA dice

5 A de corriente de colector -----> 3,5 VCE volts entre colector y emisor
1 A de corriente de colector -----> 17 VCE volts entre colector y emisor
0,5 A de corriente de colector ---> 30 VCE volts entre colector y emisor
0,2 A de corriente de colector ---> 50 VCE volts enter colector y emisor
0,1 A de corriente de colector ---> 100 VCE volts enter colector y emisor

Además la curva Derating dice que a 75º es el 75 % de la potencia , o sea que deberías quitarle un 25 % a todos esos valores 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Sep 9, 2011)

Presisamente esa es lo que no lo hace adecuado ya que estan echos para trabajar en clase C, y puenden manejar buena potencia, pero cuando pasa a AB, claro se pueden dañar por temperatura, ya que no es esa la funciòn para la que fueron creados


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Presisamente esa es lo que no lo hace adecuado ya que estan echos para trabajar en clase C, y puenden manejar buena potencia, pero cuando pasa a AB, claro se pueden dañar por temperatura, ya que no es esa la funciòn para la que fueron creados



Y las teorias de semiconductores donde quedan??? Cuando estudiaste la ingenieria... no te enseñaron teoria de semiconductores?...

El beta lo es todo, y un arreglo darlington soluciona tu problema, solo necesitas ajustar tus calcul
os con el voltaje de encendido.

Si no sabes calcular transistores entonces avisa y veremos si algo se puede hacer.


----------



## guarod (Sep 9, 2011)

una pregunta, a cualquiera que  me quiera responder.. este esquema se le pueden poner dos transistores positivo, para que quede cuasicomplementario,, saludosss.....

Ver el archivo adjunto 59487


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2011)

guarod dijo:


> . . . este esquema se le pueden poner dos transistores positivo . . .



¿No tenia una imagen todavia mas pequeña para subir?.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2011)

guarod dijo:


> una pregunta, a cualquiera que  me quiera responder.. este esquema se le pueden poner dos transistores positivo, para que quede cuasicomplementario,, saludosss.....
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59487



No, Es un amplificador en simetría complementaria..

Saludos al foro!


----------



## guarod (Sep 9, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> ¿No tenia una imagen todavia mas pequeña para subir?.



disculpa pana mio, np se como subir la imagen en grande....



Tacatomon dijo:


> No, Es un amplificador en simetría complementaria..
> 
> Saludos al foro!


 
pana mio me dejaste en lo mismo no te entiendo,,, 
si me puedes esplicar un poquito mejor para poder entender, es que soy un poco tapado..

y otra pregunta.. sera que puedo utilizarlo en puente,, y como lo aria,,,.. saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2011)

guarod dijo:


> disculpa pana mio, np se como subir la imagen en grande....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El diagrama que pones es de simetría complementaria. Requeriría un re-diseño para hacerlo a tus necesidades.

http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2011)

La pagina original de ese amplificador es:

http://europa.spaceports.com/~fishbake/amp/ca100.htm



guarod dijo:


> . . . me dejaste en lo mismo no te entiendo . . .



No puede reeplazar el par complementario darlington, por otros transistores ¿positivos o NPN? iguales. Las etapas cuasi-complementarias, son excitadas con un separador de fase.


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 10, 2011)

guarod dijo:


> una pregunta, a cualquiera que  me quiera responder.. este esquema se le pueden poner dos transistores positivo, para que quede cuasicomplementario,, saludosss.....
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59487



Compañero... y seguro llegara otro mas necio a dar lata, pero si contesta le tengo su respuesta... y no quier esta vez que lo tapen con tierra. 

El asunto esta facil, por lo que veo jamas has llevado un curso formal de ingenieria, y mucho menos de diseño con semiconductores, y asi dificlmente podre explicarte como vas a adaptar estos transistores, por eso mi respuesta no te sirvio...

En otras palabras, mejor vende esos transistores a quienes puedan sacarle provecho y saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

guarod dijo:


> una pregunta, a cualquiera que  me quiera responder.. este esquema se le pueden poner dos transistores positivo, para que quede cuasicomplementario,, saludosss.....
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59487



No se puede hacer lo que decis ya que la  salida tiene darlingtons y por loa tanto no se puede conservar los driver de manera complementaria como requiere la simetria cuasi complementaria


----------



## guarod (Sep 10, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> El diagrama que pones es de simetría complementaria. Requeriría un re-diseño para hacerlo a tus necesidades.
> 
> http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6



ok. era solo una pregunta para saber si se podia,, les pregunto a ustedes que son estudiados, por que yo soy solo un tecnico, reparador, saludos......



antiworldx dijo:


> Compañero... y seguro llegara otro mas necio a dar lata, pero si contesta le tengo su respuesta... y no quier esta vez que lo tapen con tierra.
> 
> El asunto esta facil, por lo que veo jamas has llevado un curso formal de ingenieria, y mucho menos de diseño con semiconductores, y asi dificlmente podre explicarte como vas a adaptar estos transistores, por eso mi respuesta no te sirvio...
> 
> En otras palabras, mejor vende esos transistores a quienes puedan sacarle provecho y saludos.



grasias por tu respuestas,, pero si vas a opinar de mala gana no lo agas,, no todos los que estan en este foro somos estudiados, omejor desir ingenieros o tecnicos...  aqui hay personas, que son solo tecnicos, en reparacion, y uno ace las preguntas solo para ver si pueden ayudar y sacar de dudas,, ya que uno busca consejos de los tecnicos estudiados... saludos...... no te ballas a ofender......



pandacba dijo:


> No se puede hacer lo que decis ya que la  salida tiene darlingtons y por loa tanto no se puede conservar los driver de manera complementaria como requiere la simetria cuasi complementaria



grasias por tu respuesta.. otra pregunta ¿como aria para conectarlo en puente?



Tacatomon dijo:


> El diagrama que pones es de simetría complementaria. Requeriría un re-diseño para hacerlo a tus necesidades.
> 
> http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6



pana mio, yo tengo este ampli, hecho en modo estereo. y los transistores que les coloque, son los del aiwa FN1016 y FP1016.. por que son los que encontre originales, ya que los darlintong que esta en el diagrama , los con sigo pero son truchos, cuando les subo el volumen se esplotan, son falsos, y los tengo trabajando con +30 y -30.. voltios.... con los del aiwa suena barbaro, pero quiero meterle mas voltaje, para sacarle mas poder. pero no tengo la hoja de datos de los transistores, FN1016 y FP1016,,, para saver con cuanto voltaje trabajan,, ya que la e buscado y no la encuentro. si tu me puedes ayudar te lo agradeseria,,, saludos....


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

Para conectarlo en puene necesitas un inversor de señal, para el segundo amplificador, pero ten en cuenta que deberas poner una carga de 16 ohms, no te lo aconsejo usarlo de esa forma es un diseño muy elemental.

Hubiera sido preferible con esos transistores que reprodujeras el amplificador del aiwa ya que es muy  bueno, solo te bastaba buscar el manal de servicio de ese equipo y utilzar el mimso transformador que te permite hacerlo trabajar en clase H, ya con eso sabes con cuanto puede trabajar

ah trata de usar un castellano neutro sin regionalismos aqui pana es un materila de tapiceria, en peru se dice caradura con un regionalismo que aqui es un insulto.....


----------



## trucoxteam (Sep 11, 2011)

Buenas noches saludos desde Vzla. volviendo al tema principal, se puede hacer un Amplificador con Transistores Horinzontales de TV.? 
me gustaría que las personas que tengan la respuesta o alguna información sobre este tema opinaran y nos instruyeran a los demás... desde ya muchas gracias...!


----------



## guarod (Sep 11, 2011)

trucoxteam dijo:


> Buenas noches saludos desde Vzla. volviendo al tema principal, se puede hacer un Amplificador con Transistores Horinzontales de TV.?
> me gustaría que las personas que tengan la respuesta o alguna información sobre este tema opinaran y nos instruyeran a los demás... desde ya muchas gracias...!



saludos, yo tambien soy venezolano de acarigua portuguesa....

creo que si se puede hacer.,, pero no son buenos, busca otra occion hay muchas.. saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

Eso ya esta resòndido, lee todo


----------

